# Manueli



## Brothers. (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi, I'm looking into getting a manueli piranha but before I go through with this I wanted to see what some of you think. My worry is that my tank might not be large enough for an adult fish. Its 60x20x20" I think it might be 110 or 120 gallons, and I really do not see myself getting a larger tank in the future so this would be his permanent home. Should I consider a different species?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yep

mannys are very slow growing serras. the upside is they are very active through out their lives so they make a good show fish. how big do you plan on getting him?


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Get a rhom,a manny will eventually outgrow this tank.


----------



## Co. Caines (Feb 14, 2011)

wouldnt a rhom out grow it just the same?


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

Yes it most likely would


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I thought Rhoms prefered smaller tanks??


----------



## Brothers. (Sep 30, 2011)

Central said:


> yep
> 
> mannys are very slow growing serras. the upside is they are very active through out their lives so they make a good show fish. how big do you plan on getting him?


Well, I wanted to get one around 3 or 4 inches. You think it would be a while before he out grows it?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

That tank will be fine for years.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

That tank will be fine for a manueli that size.... will take years and years to outgrow it


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^ what these guys said. slow growing fish. if you can get your hand on one and really want it, do it. youll be just fine.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

like others have said, that tank is pleny good for a Manny!...







...For many years, maybe life!...







....Go for it, bro!...


----------



## daughter snatcher (Sep 27, 2009)

that tank is good for life. make sure you have proper filtration. a 120 gallon is 4x2x2 so its more then 120 gallons. good luck


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I highly doubt any manny you get will ever outgrow that tank.. it is rare to see a 9 or 10" manny in a tank these days.. they grow slow an are sensitive fish. You find a manny he can be happy in that tank for years.. Make sure you have good filtration.. he won't be much bio load for the amount of water you have.. but he does not like fluctuating param's at all.. no ammonia.. no nitrites. an pH needs to be stable above all an a tish on the higher side if possible


----------



## PeachSoda21 (Aug 30, 2011)

Is it your first Piranha? also what else other then a tank do you have? (heater,filter,etc,etc) Manny may not be the best first fish because they have steep price


----------



## Brothers. (Sep 30, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for all the advice!

Right now I have 1 Serrasalmus sanchezi in a 35 Gallon tank, and 1 Asterophysus batrachus (http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/_species.php?species_id=961) in a 45 gallon. Oh and 1 Tropheus duboisi (its my brother's but I take care of it).

The tank I mentioned is bare right now, im still in the process of cycling it and deciding whether or not im gonna plant it. It has an ebo jager 250w heater and a Rena Filstar EXP3. Other then that its bare, still making plans.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

daughter snatcher said:


> that tank is good for life. make sure you have proper filtration. a 120 gallon is 4x2x2 so its more then 120 gallons. good luck


Actually a 60x20x20 is 104g.I have a 7.5' rhom in a 75g witch is 48x18x20 and when it's time to upgrade maybe in 4-5 years i'll get a custom 72x30x30 witch makes it a 280g. But a rhom or mani would be good even in a 75g for at least 4 years.


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought my manny 3 years ago at 4 inches and it grew 4 inches in that time. I have it in my 55 which i think is now small for it although the fish doesn't swim around much since I bought it but I think i'll get a 125 soon or even possibly a 150 for life.


----------

